
Show HN: Cedreo easy Floor Plan Software. Instant 3D floor plans from 2D drawing - cedreo
https://cedreo.com/floor-plan-software/
======
canada_dry
I wanted to check whether you've greatly improved the usability of Cedreo
since last time it was flogged on HN.

But, when I tried to log in again I was immediately presented with an option
to buy a monthly license (min $79/mnth).

~~~
cedreo
Hey, You can try it for free during 15 days. A new version, completely
redesigned will come before the end of the year thanks to the first feebacks

